# My girl Ember



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

This is my girl Ember. :001_wub: She's a Whippet x Saluki and she'll be 14 weeks old tomorrow.  These are some photos of my girl growing up:


----------



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

She's so gorgeous! Really beautiful.  But you know I'm in love with her, so.


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

:001_wub:... She's so Beautiful...))


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

She is totally gorgeous, those eyes are just so beautiful too. I am head over heels in love with her. 
Now, when and where do you walk her :sneaky2: :sneaky2: I feel some necessary dog rescuing coming on....



Keep the photos coming


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Shes beautiful..great photos..


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

Cute girl, I really like the second pic!


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you all so much


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Ember is a sweet looking dog. I like how she just stares into the camera in the 2nd picture with those beautiful eyes.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Love them eyes


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im soooooooooo in love, i love hounds, and she s adorable,...if she ever has babies pm me at once


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

She is stunning!!

Where did you find a dog like that? Her eyes are gorgeous, and we mustn't forget her brilliant little ears


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Shiny said:


> She is stunning!!
> 
> Where did you find a dog like that? Her eyes are gorgeous, and we mustn't forget her brilliant little ears


I met her breeder while I was doing some work at a Veterinary Surgery and my girl and her siblings came in for their vaccinations :3 Definitely fate I think!


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely adorable


----------

